# Neues Handy gesucht.



## dominger (2. April 2014)

Hallo,
da ich zurzeit noch ein Samsung Galaxy s1 habe, suche ich ein neues Handy.

Ich würde dass Handy gerne ziemlich lange noch gebrauchen, also so ca. 3-6 Jahre. Kommt drauf an was sich auf dem Markt so tut. 
Sprich es sollte KitKat haben. (Wie kommt man auf solche Namen? :p)

Das LG G2 fällt weg da, ein Kumpel mich sonst töten würde. 
Gruß an dieser Stelle 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das S5, Nexus 5 oder XPeria z2.
Habt ihr bessere Vorschläge?

Was ich damit mache:
*social networks.
*einfache Spiele
*wenn es geht BF4 Commander.
*Internet

Was mir wichtig istvon oben wichtig bis unten weniger wichtig.)

1. Leistung
2. Design
3. KitKat
4. Kamera
5. Display

S5:
+Startbutton
+Hab den Vorgänger
-Design(Plastik)
+Wasserdicht

Nexus 5:
+Preis
=Design
Leistung?Keine Ahnung
-nicht wasserdicht

Z2:
+Wasserdicht
+Design
+Kamera
+Display
Leistung?

Was soll ich machen?
Das Wasserdichte Gehäuse ist echt hammer.
Ich würde ein 2Jahres Vertrag mit irgendwas auf MyDealz machen.
Danke im Voraus.
MfG
Jan


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (2. April 2014)

Man könnte sich auch noch ein HTC One (M8) überlegen, Kamera soll zwar echt nicht so dolle sein, aber du sagst ja das wäre dir eher weniger wichtig und ok ist sie schon, nur eben nicht ganz das Wahre.
Ansonsten ist das Z2 auch gut.


----------



## dominger (2. April 2014)

Das M8 ist nicht wasserdicht und so überzeugt bin ich nicht....
Funktioniert das mit dem Wasserdicht?und wenn ja wie weit?
MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. April 2014)

Ja es funktioniert wenn du alle Klappen zu hast. So wie es der Hersteller angibt max. 30min bis zu 1Meter.


----------



## dominger (2. April 2014)

Ok danke.
Also welches würdet ihr nehmen?
Wann kimmt das Z2 denn genau raus?


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. April 2014)

GOOGLE


----------



## Chinaquads (3. April 2014)

Sony Xperia Z2


----------



## HGHarti (3. April 2014)

Ich habe das S5 vor bestellt,mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen.
Benutze zur Zeit ein S3 und meine Frau das S4.Bis auf den AKKU sind wir voll zu frieden.

Mein Bruder hat ein LG und da hält der AKKU deutlich länger.

Ansonsten warte mal noch eine Woche ab,dann kommen bestimmt die ersten Meinungen über das S5


----------



## Diaflolo97 (3. April 2014)

BF4 Commander funktioniert soweit ich weiß, eh nur auf Tablets mit Android, mit einem Smartphone wird das also nichts.


----------



## Naitsirch87 (3. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche - habe mir das S5 vorbestellt, je mehr ich jedoch vom Z2 höre, desto mehr bin ich davon überzeugt, mir dieses als neues Handy zuzulegen. 

Es bietet dem S5 gegenüber einfach die größeren Vorteile:
- Schickeres Design durch Glasgehäuse
- (theoretisch) eine bessere Hardware-Leistung durch den Arbeitsspeicher (CPU ist hier sicher nicht sehr ausschlaggebend)
- (theoretisch) eine bessere Kamera durch die höhere Pixeldichte
- nicht so viel "Softwareschnickschnack" wie ich finde, der den Speicher belastet
- Schönerer Menüaufbau (Geschmackssache)

Mein jetziges Handy ist ein Galaxy S4 und ich werde sehr wahrscheinlich auf ein Sony Xperia Z2 umsteigen. - Gut ich brauchte sicherlich auch mal einen Tapetenwechsel, aber es hat mich auch überzeugt. 

Das HTC One M8 habe ich mir auch angesehen nur war ich persönlich nie der HTC-Fan und ich muss gestehen vom Nexus 5 noch nichts gehört zu haben, deswegen kann ich zu den Geräten nicht viel sagen.

Alles in allem suche ich in meiner o. g. Theorie noch Bestätigung von Euch  

Gruss
Naitsirch


----------



## IlluminateD (3. April 2014)

Zum Battlefield Commander Modus: 
Der läuft nur auf Geräten, die mindestens ein 7" großes Display haben.
Das kannst du also bei allen Smartphones vergessen.


----------



## Bash0r (3. April 2014)

Da nirgendwo Apple ausgeschlossen wurde, schlage ich einfach mal das 5s vor.

Ich habe mir selsbt vor zwei Wochen ein 5s geholt und hatte vorher auch das Galaxy S i9000 

Ich bin vom iPhone 5s begeistert bisher. Die Verarbeitung sowie Qualität ist hervorragend. Auch die Geschwindigkeit des OS und die Stabilität haut mich vom hocker  .
Ich will nicht sagen, dass Android-Geräte schlechter sind. Aber für mich war mein erstes  "Apple Experiment" erfolgreich.
Kann das 5s also empfehlen.

Und billiger als das Galaxy S5 war es für mich auch noch.
Und von Kumpels sehe ich des öfteren, dass ihr iPhone 3 oder 4 auch noch tadellos funktioniert. Sollte also ein paar Jahre halten (war auch meine Bedingung, daher viel bei mir Samsung eigtl raus....Da ich mit der Langlebigkeit der Samsungs bisher nie zufrieden war)

Grüße

just my2cents

ps: Wenn jemanden mein Post oder der hassbringende Name "Apple" hier nicht gefällt, dann bitte ignoriert meinen Post einfach. Flamethreads gibt es genügend.


----------



## rocc (3. April 2014)

Nach 2 Jahren ist auch bei einem iPhone der Akku platt.


----------



## dominger (3. April 2014)

Das Iphone ist nicht wasserdicht.
Design naja
Iphone hat ios.
Datenschutz kennt Apple bicht.
MfG


----------



## Bash0r (3. April 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> Das Iphone ist nicht wasserdicht.
> Design naja
> Iphone hat ios.
> Datenschutz kennt Apple bicht.
> MfG


 

wollte ja nur den Blick über den Tellerrand gewährleisten.
Wenn du kein iPhone willst oder brauchst, ok. Damit habe ich keine Probleme. 

Viel Erfolg weiterhin bei der Suche.


----------



## rocc (3. April 2014)

Das Prädikat "wasserdicht" würde ich übrigens nur als Spielerei betrachten. Richtig wasserdicht (sprich: für eine Tauchrunde geeignet) ist keines der Geräte und leichten Regen hält so auch jedes Smartphone aus. Es darf eben kein Wasser auf die empfindlichen Platinen gelangen, also nicht ins Gehäuse. Übrigens scheinen die Gummidichtungen der "wasserdichten Modelle" nach mehreren Monaten Benutzung auch nicht mehr vollständig abzudichten.


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. April 2014)

Mein Defy war auch nach einem Jahr noch dicht und ist es jetzt auch noch Beim Sony hat man aber den Vorteil das man durch dies Kontakte seitlich mit nem Magnetladekable oder Docking die klappen nicht dauernd auf und zu machen muss was der Dichtung an den Deckeln sehr zu gute kommt.


----------



## rocc (3. April 2014)

Aber wie wichtig ist nun die Wasserdichtigkeit? Ist sie wichtiger als die Gehäusedicke, Displayqualität und die allgemeine Haptik?


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. April 2014)

Hat doch keiner gesagt das es wichtig wäre.


----------



## rocc (4. April 2014)

dominger schrieb:


> S5: +Wasserdicht [...] Nexus 5: -nicht wasserdicht [...] Z2: +Wasserdicht [...] Das Wasserdichte Gehäuse ist echt hammer.[...]



Für den TE scheint es schon ein wichtiges Thema zu sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (4. April 2014)

Er zählt es als Pro auf aber schau mal paar Zeilen weiter oben da steht mit Reihenfolge was inm wichtig ist. 
Und da so gut wie alle HighEnd Geräte das erfüllen schaut man eben noch auf zusätzliche Dinge die man gut findet und das ein Smartphone Wasser und Staubdicht iat gehört sicher nicht zu den Negativen punkten.


----------



## Naitsirch87 (4. April 2014)

Also ich habe mir das Sony gerade bestellt... - ich kann dir gern, sobald ich es habe einen kleinen Bericht erstatten  - wenn du zeitlich solange warten willst heisst das.


----------



## rocc (4. April 2014)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Er zählt es als Pro auf aber schau mal paar Zeilen weiter oben da steht mit Reihenfolge was inm wichtig ist.
> Und da so gut wie alle HighEnd Geräte das erfüllen schaut man eben noch auf zusätzliche Dinge die man gut findet und das ein Smartphone Wasser und Staubdicht iat gehört sicher nicht zu den Negativen punkten.



Allein der Fakt, dass er die Wasserdichtigkeit erwähnt, suggeriert eine erhöhte Relevanz der Thematik. Er erwähnte ja auch nicht die 3,5mm-Klinkenbüchsen. Ist aber jetzt hinfällig, da der TE sich entschieden hat.


----------



## HGHarti (4. April 2014)

Ne TE hat kein Sony bestellt sondern Naitsirch87


----------



## rocc (5. April 2014)

Alles klar, dann warten wir wohl doch noch auf eine Antwort des TEs. Immer diese Leute, die kein Profilbild haben.


----------



## dominger (5. April 2014)

Ja das kommt noch. 
Ich habe mich fur dasZ2 entschieden
Warum?
Design
Kamera
Qualitat
Leistung ist nicht so wichtig und nicht schlecht
Wasserdicht.

Helft ihr mir auch bei Verträgen?

MfG
Jan

Edit:
Besser?


----------



## rocc (7. April 2014)

Muss es denn unbedingt ein Vertrag sein?


----------



## dominger (7. April 2014)

Sonst ist es auf einmal so viel. Ja mochte ich.
MfG


----------



## rocc (7. April 2014)

Irgendwelche Vorzüge bzgl. des Netzbetreibers?


----------



## dominger (7. April 2014)

Keine Vorzuge. Hauptsacge gut.
Hätte gerne so 
200mb internet
kaum sms oder tele.
MfG


----------



## rocc (7. April 2014)

Also "gut" ist leider immer relativ. E-Plus ist vergleichsweise günstig - von "Highspeed-Volumen" kann jedoch keine Rede sein.

Ich selbst war eine ganze Zeit bei AldiTalk (E-Plus-Netz) und bin jetzt zu Congstar gewechselt (Telekom-Tochter, daher D1). Dort sind die Handys natürlich sehr teuer.

Habe gerade nicht so viel Zeit, lasse dir aber folgenden Link zum Stöbern da: Link!


----------



## dominger (7. April 2014)

Ja so Standart halt. 

Hab zur Zeit Blau.de...

Gibt es irgendwo was billigeres?
Weil ich ungern mehr als 10€ im Monat ausgeben wurde.

Ich hab mal nen Deal gesehen:
150€ fürs Handy und 9,99€ im Monat.
Jetzt will der 350€ +9,99 im Monat.

Gibt es sowas?

Kommen mehr Angebote wenn das Z2 raus ist?
MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. April 2014)

Die meisten Verlangen allein fürs Vergünstigtes Handy ein Aufpreis von 10-20€ pro Monat und du suchst nen HighEnd mit Vertrag für weniger als 10€?
Klaro kauf dir das Gerät extra und nimm ne 200mb Flat für 5-8€.


----------



## sycron17 (7. April 2014)

Xperia Z2 
Hab den Z1 und ist für mich bisher der beste handy

Hab mal hin und wieder inmer gewechselt wegen unzufriedenheit seit 2011:
Nokia N8
Galaxy S
Iphone 4
HTC Sensation
HTC One X
Motorola RAZR I(nur wegen Intel inside xD)
HTC 8X windows phone

Seit 27 Okt 2013  XPERIA Z1
Und will nicht wechseln
Hab sogar meine freundin überzeugt eins zu kaufen und mein kollege hat sein S4 gegen ein Z1 getauscht 

Mein nächstes?Z3 hehe


----------



## dominger (7. April 2014)

Naja es ist so. 
Die monatliche Gebühr steigt je mehr man an SMS/Tele./Internet man will....
Ich will aber das Wenigste.
Gibt es den nirgendsowo mehr solche Deals wie eben beschrieben.
@Soldat0815achte ich auch schon dran aber, das Z2 kostet zur Zeit bei Amazon 600 Euro...zu viel finde ich.
@sycron17: Das finde ich gut. Ich würde aber jetzt nicht mehr das Z1 kaufen oder?
MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (7. April 2014)

Du wirst das was du dir vorstellst nicht finden.


----------



## mrfloppy (8. April 2014)

Das gibt es auch nicht.  Willst ein Top smartphone für kleines Geld mit Vertrag der aber auch nichts kosten darf?  Hast du mal Tarife verglichen?  Di aufgefallen das die Zuzahlung umso höher ist je kleiner der Vertrag ist?  Und mal ganz ehrlich,  mir ist kein Tarif bekannt für 10 Euro.  Meiner kostet 15 Euro aber auch nur weil ich Handy kaufe,  weil der Vertrag etliche Jahre alt ist,  ich nicht mehr brauche und Jahr für Jahr kündige.  Die gehen wegen kundenruckgewinnung mit dem Preis runter.


----------



## rocc (8. April 2014)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Xperia Z2
> Hab den Z1 und ist für mich bisher der beste handy
> [...]
> Mein nächstes?Z3 hehe



Allein an der Undifferenziertheit merkt man, dass du weder richtig Ahnung von der Materie, noch von Objektivität hast. Reines Fanboy-Gelaber.
Ein Z1 ist ein schönes Handy, das aber auch einige entscheidende Fehler hat. Genau wie jedes aktuelle Top-Smartphone auch. Da muss man abwägen und hier gibt es nicht *die* eine Lösung.
Ich besitze ein S4, davor hatte ich ein S3. Alle mit CyanogenMod, sonst ist für mich jedes Handy untragbar. Aber muss das gleich für alle gelten? Nein. Ich drücke niemandem meine Vorzüge auf.

@ TE: Kaufe dir das Handy direkt und dazu einen Prepaid-Vertrag, sonst zahlst du dich über die Jahre kaputt.


----------



## dominger (8. April 2014)

Aber mit Vertrag ist billiger.
Ohne: 600€+ 24*9,99=
Mit:389€+ 24*9,99=

Ich nehme glaub ich den O2 Vertrag oder ich finde wieder so ein Deal.
Vlt könnt ihr ja auch die Augen offen halten.

Ist das O2 Netz ok?
MfG


----------



## rocc (8. April 2014)

Ist dem E-Plus-Netz sehr ähnlich (zumal O2 und E-Plus kurz vor einer Fusion stehen). Früher gab es ständig Unterbrechungen und Empfangsabrisse bei Telefonaten, die aber mittlerweile nicht mehr auftreten sollten. Ansonsten gilt: Schwache UMTS-Abdeckung mit noch schwächerer Geschwindigkeit. Dafür aber eben sehr günstig.

Du rechnest außerdem falsch. Erstens: Das Handy kostet 600€, weil es noch gar nicht auf dem Markt ist. Wenige Wochen nach Markteinführung wird sich der Preis drastisch senken. Zweitens: Du zahlst bei einem Vertrag die 389€ plus der 9,99€ monatlich(nur für das Handy) plus der im Vertrag enthaltenen Optionen für locker weitere 10€ pro Monat. Sind monatlich 20€ und damit schnell teurer.

10€ im Monat und dafür ein Top-Smartphone plus Internet-Volumen und eventuell Freiminuten gibt es in diesem Land nicht. Höchstens mit einer Anzahlung in Höhe des Geräte-UVP-Preises. 

Du kaufst doch auch nicht ein Auto im Wert von 10.000€, zahlst 5000€ an und danach über 36 Monate je 150€ und hast dann noch den Tank inklusive.


----------



## IlluminateD (8. April 2014)

Rocc hat absolut recht!
Bei deiner Rechnung vergisst du, dass du das Handy letztendlich auch komplett bezahlst, da du zu den monatlichen Tariffebühren noch immer um die 10€ für das Handy bezahlst. Und dazu dann noch die 389€ für das Handy einmalig.
Also: 389€+(24×(10+20))


----------



## Cavalera (8. April 2014)

Also ich würde Gebrauchtkauf über ein Forum empfehlen. Hab so mi so ein SIII und einem Kumpel ein Xperia T ergattert. Beide in 1A Zustand und man kann sich fast sicher sein dass der Verkäufer seriös ist. Vor allem seriöser als ein Ebay Privatverkäufer.... ich trau der Plattform einfach nicht!

Was Provider angeht: Ich fahre mit Deutschlandsim schon fast 2 Jahre ohne irgendwelcher Probleme! Deren Smartphone-Tarif SMART 200 "Abo" gibt es schon für 5 Euro. Hier in BaWü absolut keine Probleme mit dem Empfang, auch wenn es nur das O2 Netz ist.


----------



## dominger (8. April 2014)

Ich warte erstmal bis es raus ist und guck dann was ich nehme.
Vlt gibt es bald wieder nen Deal oder sowas.
Danke fur eure Hilfe.
MfG
Jan


----------



## HGHarti (14. April 2014)

Fakt ist es wird dir niemand ein Handy schenken.Ein Deal bei dem der Kunde der Gewinner ist wird es auch nicht geben.

Nach meiner Erfahrung ist das D1 Netzt sehr gut aber auch Teuer.

Aldi Talk war für mich zum Telefonieren sehr günstig(Frau und Tochter hatten es auch)aber I-Net war sowas von schlecht.

Meine Frau hat ein S4 mit einem angeblichen D2 Vertrag(Hatten die Kombi damals mit dem S3 geholt,das S4 ohne Vertrag gekauft)und das I-Net ist auch sehr langsam.

Wie du siehst mußt du Überlegen was du willst und gegen rechnen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel:Tochter und Frau wollten das S3 damals haben.
Das S3 hätte neu ca 500€ gekostet.
Vertrag mit Handy und 500Mb Netz und Flat in alle Netze für 40€ im Monat.
40€x24 Monate macht 960€ minus 500€ fürs Handy gleich 460€.
460€/24 Monate macht 19,x€ für den Vertrag.

Wenn man das Handy für 0% Finanziert bekommt kann man bestimmt 10€ im Monat bei dem Vertrag sparen.


----------

